
Show HN: NextHub, a new way to interact in communities - mhretab
https://www.nexthub.com/
======
fiatjaf
Does NextHub provides an endless stream of comments, posts, pictures etc.?

If yes, then it is a Facebook clone. If no, I like you, but how is the app
experience?

~~~
mhretab
NextHub is not like Facebook where anyone can create a posts, it is not about
friends or even about people. It mainly revolves on interest centered hubs
where publisher can post different type of media including articles. Users can
then discuss about the topic in the comment section.

~~~
isaiahg
So reddit?

------
NetOpWibby
This is interesting, I'll try it out. I hope it gains traction unlike
Facebook's Room app from awhile back.

